# Rat Rods - who's got 'em



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I sooo want one!
Like this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...0a8QQitemZ270725005480QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks

Would love to see pics of these fine peices of American History

Maybe one day I'll get one. For now I'll drive my beetle lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pretty sweet old car! What year is your bug?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> pretty sweet old car! What year is your bug?


Ain't it! I'd love to drive that thing around 

'99, yellow - :/ it's no oldschool one but it doesn't have a/c like the oldschool ones - which sucks in FL. So almost


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

No a/c sucks! lol Been there before. Those new beetles are pretty cool. I test drove one one time. But they wanted too much for it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> No a/c sucks! lol Been there before. Those new beetles are pretty cool. I test drove one one time. But they wanted too much for it.


It's a great little car, decent on gas & has a 1.8 Turbo engine. Working on the A/C thing - we initially were told it had a slow leak which was b/s but could also have been dumb luck

Craigslist is the way to go . Usually right before tax season or once it dies down - because everyone has their tax refund & ppl tend to jack prices up. The hubby doesn't want to bother with payment plans buy here/pay here's or car salesmen & so far have had good luck with cars on CL.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Man I've had baaad luck with craigslist cars haha. But of course they were expected to be junk since they were at 1,000 or less. My impala has been pretty good we got from a dealership, was a trade in. It is needing some work now though. Been waiting for my boyfriends friends to have a day off to help him work on it. I told him I'll just have them supervise me and I'll do it.  hahaha I turned a few wrenches on the mustang I had when I was a teen.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I love raw chevy power....... no rat rods here, built a few growing up with motorheads.. Dynotested 67 camaro 600 hp without nos.. Rear end hand made from S.Conway who builds nascar rearends and transmissions .. ewww weeeeee ... yeah that was the best car ever.. pizza cutters.. black matt paint and a toggle switch to kill the break lights........... man those were the days.......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I love raw chevy power....... no rat rods here, built a few growing up with motorheads.. Dynotested 67 camaro 600 hp without nos.. Rear end hand made from S.Conway who builds nascar rearends and transmissions .. ewww weeeeee ... yeah that was the best car ever.. pizza cutters.. black matt paint and a toggle switch to kill the break lights........... man those were the days.......


Sounds like a real nice camaro man. Although I am a stang chick.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Only stang that was able to run was a 95 Cobra suited and booted almost a saleen; ya know the type? He jump in front first but we spun through 1st and 1/2 through 2nd then the rest of the 1/4 was mine.... LOL leaving a cloud of smoke and doing 137 mph in a 35mph.. LOL That Cobra was the closest any ford came to beating that Camaro; I dont think anyone ever beat Conway or me in that car.. top speed ironically 167 and damm it got there in a hurry..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Only stang that was able to run was a 95 Cobra suited and booted almost a saleen; ya know the type? He jump in front first but we spun through 1st and 1/2 through 2nd then the rest of the 1/4 was mine.... LOL leaving a cloud of smoke and doing 137 mph in a 35mph.. LOL That Cobra was the closest any ford came to beating that Camaro; I dont think anyone ever beat Conway or me in that car.. top speed ironically 167 and damm it got there in a hurry..


Nice, I'll give you your props. :clap: I saw a nice camaro out at the drags one night a couple years back. The thing was a beast. It loped so hard, sounded like it was going to die! lol God it was awesome, I think it ran 9's or 10's can't remember.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

sounds like this car it ran 9's when conway drove and 10 when I drove..  LOL same lope factor too! I love raw american muscle except dogde. the only dodge I like are the multiple cars used for Dukes of Hazard..  I love the 32 ford truck  and Torino's are mean as hell... my all time fav is the Chevelle and the impala ...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Only stang that was able to run was a 95 Cobra suited and booted almost a saleen; ya know the type? He jump in front first but we spun through 1st and 1/2 through 2nd then the rest of the 1/4 was mine.... LOL leaving a cloud of smoke and doing 137 mph in a 35mph.. LOL That Cobra was the closest any ford came to beating that Camaro; I dont think anyone ever beat Conway or me in that car.. top speed ironically 167 and damm it got there in a hurry..


Saleen's are pretty sweet - but they're a separate company aren't they or are they an entity of ford? My Grandma had a 70's firebird forget the specific year, then my mom had a '91 firebird just a standard V6 though. I loved those cars, though I only saw pix of my grandma's 



Firehazard said:


> sounds like this car it ran 9's when conway drove and 10 when I drove..  LOL same lope factor too! I love raw american muscle except dogde. the only dodge I like are the multiple cars used for Dukes of Hazard..  I love the 32 ford truck  and Torino's are mean as hell... my all time fav is the Chevelle and the impala ...


Running 9's is insane! I miss the raw American muscle cars - you don't see it nowadays. It would be nice for America to go back to that mindset.  Grand Torinos kick bootay. Not a big dodge fan but I do like the Road Runners


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Man I've had baaad luck with craigslist cars haha. But of course they were expected to be junk since they were at 1,000 or less. My impala has been pretty good we got from a dealership, was a trade in. It is needing some work now though. Been waiting for my boyfriends friends to have a day off to help him work on it. I told him I'll just have them supervise me and I'll do it.  hahaha I turned a few wrenches on the mustang I had when I was a teen.


Haha - I drove some  boxes in my day. On my own @ 17, First car was $200 - It was a '91 Honda Civic, No AC, No Power Steering, Standard 4 speed with 1 driver side mirror - no passenger side mirror because that was an 'option'... LOL But it was mechanically reliable & got me from point A to B. Even drove it soundly on the Turnpike & the no power steering thing I considered a free work out for my arms LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Saleen's are pretty sweet - but they're a separate company aren't they or are they an entity of ford? My Grandma had a 70's firebird forget the specific year, then my mom had a '91 firebird just a standard V6 though. I loved those cars, though I only saw pix of my grandma's
> 
> Running 9's is insane! I miss the raw American muscle cars - you don't see it nowadays. It would be nice for America to go back to that mindset.  Grand Torinos kick bootay. Not a big dodge fan but I do like the Road Runners


Oh they have 





Saleen is a seperate company. The take the stock mustang GT's and stock Cobra's and build off the platform. The update all the suspension, engines, transmissions. Some they put new engines in, some they supercharge, body kit, It all depends on the model. It is the same thing with Roush Mustangs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh they have
> YouTube - Pony Car Wars! 2011 Ford Mustang GT vs Camaro SS and Challenger SRT8
> 
> Saleen is a seperate company. The take the stock mustang GT's and stock Cobra's and build off the platform. The update all the suspension, engines, transmissions. Some they put new engines in, some they supercharge, body kit, It all depends on the model. It is the same thing with Roush Mustangs.


I thought so just couldn't remember. They also updated the ford focus lol... That stang is pretty intense though. They're doing some trick stuff - My favorite car they made is the S7 - sick as H-E-dbl-Hockeystix... Pretty much a street legal Daytona Prototype


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh yeah the S7 is one bad mama jama LOL Isn't that what Jim Carrey drove in Bruce Almighty?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh yeah the S7 is one bad mama jama LOL Isn't that what Jim Carrey drove in Bruce Almighty?


Hmm. IDK - thought that was the Caddy XLR but I haven't seen that movie in forevers lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

hot rods,thats a language I can cipher.
had A 31 ford coupe,true 302 duntov z-28 motor.
70 SS with A 550 hp smallblock,fiberglass front clip,doors trunk lid,tubed front W/ 4 link rear.
69 road runner. 4 door impala W/ about 450 hp motor. folks hated that sleeper.ran 5.13's and it got to the next light rather quickly.
also had a panel vega wagon,with A smackin 327,not sure the hp,it was a beast.alot of tranny and rear end.they all ran from hi 10's to low 13's.it takes alot to move A street car.
I ended up building bikes that ran into the low 8's and it cost about 1 5th what a machine did.
I love old steel.
oh yeah,the el camino we had was actually my bro's it was the fastest car in our HS.
these photos are not my actuals. yet mine were as nice or nicer.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

william williamson said:


> hot rods,thats a language I can cipher.
> had A 31 ford coupe,true 302 duntov z-28 motor.
> 70 SS with A 550 hp smallblock,fiberglass front clip,doors trunk lid,tubed front W/ 4 link rear.
> 69 road runner. 4 door impala W/ about 450 hp motor. folks hated that sleeper.ran 5.13's and it got to the next light rather quickly.
> ...


Those cars are the shitake mushrooms!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

They sure don't build cars like they used too! It seems that my old mustang was like a tank haha I felt safe if anyone would have hit me I'd joke my car would say "did you feel anything" lol It just seems the materials they use these days are a lot cheaper..


----------

